# Otocinclus + Blue pearl shrimp



## a1Matt (7 Feb 2011)

Oto's are just so damn cute!




(full size here)


----------



## DavidC (6 Mar 2011)

My kind of photo! I'm usually into really colourful fish but otos just have something about them that makes me love them


----------



## greenjar (6 Mar 2011)

I agree, Oto's are great - I love there beady eyes

Could you tell us more about your shrimps though. Where did you get them from and have they bred as easily as reported? Would you recommend for beginers?


----------



## a1Matt (18 Mar 2011)

Sorry for the late reply guys (I was on holiday when you posted, and only noticed the replies when I came back to the thread to grab the pic URL). 

Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. 'blue pearl'

Based on their hardiness, I would class them as easy shrimp (same level as cherries).

I find all the freshwater dwarf shrimps easy to breed.  As long as you have males and females and keep them alive nature takes its course very quickly.  The (potentially) tricky bit is keeping the colony alive long term.  I find a stable tank is key.  and larger tanks are easier to keep stable.  and obviously a lack of predators.  These are in a 160l.

I also did some tests to see how hardy they are and have kept them alive long term in unfiltered jars of water as small as 0.5l. I have done the same with low grade CRS.  
They do not breed under those conditions though, so it is obviously not optimal.

Please note they are the same genus as cherries, therefore should not be kept with them or they will hybridise.

I have a stable and large enough colony that I have started to sell them (10 for £30, collection only at present.).


----------

